# seafox 240xt feedback



## boatms (May 25, 2012)

I wanted to get reviews, comments, complaints, and compliments on this boat. looking at this model with the yamaha 250 fourstroke, 101lbs trollingmotor, lowrance hds 8, and a few other options.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

I was really hoping some Sea Fox owners would chime in on this thread! If anyone owns a 22' or 24' Sea Fox, could you please post a review (likes, dislikes, top speed, cruise speed, size motor, mileage, etc.)? Thanks


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I run a 256 with twins. Diffrent boat than what your looking at but I'll give my opinion. Sea Foxs are great boats for the money. The one I run is a few years old and is holding up "ok". There are a few fiberglass issues in the transom that I'm starting to be conserved with but other tgan that, there a great bang for your buck. The one I run has a little over 600hrs and it does get fished hard. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Doyman (Jun 6, 2012)

*no help yet!*

Ordered mine last week. Should take possession on the 22. I ordered the 240xT with tunnel hull. If you are still interested in it I will post my opinion after a few trips.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Tried to buy one last year. Nice boat - good value - I like it. However, dealer couldnt make it work with a 20"SHO. The boat is just too long and heavy so when you try to trim it out the prop blows out before it is trimmed. Dealer put 5" shaft extensions on several that were returned due to customer dis-satisfaction. They took a tunnel back and sent it back to Sea Fox because the speed/fuel consumption was absured. At least 1 boat swapped a SHO for a 25" F250. I got scarred and ran away (bought a Blackjack instead). I think that 240XT is a nice boat but *HAS TO HAVE* a 25" motor (F250).


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I too looked very hard at Sea Fox boats, namely the 22. I liked the tremendous amount of creature comforts the boat had but the likes stopped there. I didn't buy based on my own personal tastes. The reasons are as follows: They are crazy heavy, the console was so tall i thought it looked like a sail, the boat IMO is ugly as sin, I didn't like the style of latches on the hatches, I didn't like the way the rod storage lids opened, and I determined that I didn't want a liner boat, there were numerous other reasons but you get the idea...it was the little things that didn't fit me personally.

None of my reasons were based on anything "wrong" with the boat. It just didn't fit my wants.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

ATX 4x4 said:


> I too looked very hard at Sea Fox boats, namely the 22. I liked the tremendous amount of creature comforts the boat had but the likes stopped there. I didn't buy based on my own personal tastes. The reasons are as follows: *They are crazy heavy*, the console was so tall i thought it looked like a sail, the boat IMO is ugly as sin, I didn't like the style of latches on the hatches, I didn't like the way the rod storage lids opened, and I determined that I didn't want a liner boat, there were numerous other reasons but you get the idea...it was the little things that didn't fit me personally.
> 
> None of my reasons were based on anything "wrong" with the boat. It just didn't fit my wants.


Yep, way too heavy to pull over a stump! (Sorry man but I just am not mature enough to resist a cheap shot when I get it!):brew2:


----------



## boatms (May 25, 2012)

ATX 4x4 said:


> I too looked very hard at Sea Fox boats, namely the 22. I liked the tremendous amount of creature comforts the boat had but the likes stopped there. I didn't buy based on my own personal tastes. The reasons are as follows: They are crazy heavy, the console was so tall i thought it looked like a sail, the boat IMO is ugly as sin, I didn't like the style of latches on the hatches, I didn't like the way the rod storage lids opened, and I determined that I didn't want a liner boat, there were numerous other reasons but you get the idea...it was the little things that didn't fit me personally.
> 
> None of my reasons were based on anything "wrong" with the boat. It just didn't fit my wants.


ATX 4x4 where do you get your info? way too heavy? If you do your homework they have the same dry weight as Nauticstar, sea hunter, pathfinder, in the same 24' class boat. they weigh less than the new pathfinder 2300 HPS, which is their high performance boat. 
The boat in your avitar, is that your boat? what is the manufactures dry weight on it? 
I cant stand when people come on forums and give "their personal tastes" when they have absolutely no experience with the boat. 
Guy thanks for your feed back, the ones that have experience with the sea fox. I appreciate it!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw one yesterday in w.bay galv.It was a guide that boat was beautiful with a 250 yammy and the upgrade floor stuff plain out awesome looking.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

boatms said:


> ATX 4x4 where do you get your info? way too heavy? If you do your homework they have the same dry weight as Nauticstar, sea hunter, pathfinder, in the same 24' class boat. they weigh less than the new pathfinder 2300 HPS, which is their high performance boat.
> The boat in your avitar, is that your boat? what is the manufactures dry weight on it?
> I cant stand when people come on forums and give "their personal tastes" when they have absolutely no experience with the boat.
> Guy thanks for your feed back, the ones that have experience with the sea fox. I appreciate it!


WHOA - gear down big shifter!

The boat in ATX's avatar is his Frontier 210 - dry weight - 1580. Versus the Sea Fox 22 weight of 2150. So, it is in fact ATX who has done his homework and you who are blowing rectal rhetoric. Sorry to launch on you but as they say in grade school, "you started it".


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

boatms said:


> I wanted to get reviews, comments, complaints, and compliments on this boat. looking at this model with the yamaha 250 fourstroke, 101lbs trollingmotor, lowrance hds 8, and a few other options.


You asked for it. You didn't say "owners only".



boatms said:


> ATX 4x4 where do you get your info? way too heavy? If you do your homework they have the same dry weight as Nauticstar, sea hunter, pathfinder, in the same 24' class boat. they weigh less than the new pathfinder 2300 HPS, which is their high performance boat.
> The boat in your avitar, is that your boat? what is the manufactures dry weight on it?
> I cant stand when people come on forums and give "their personal tastes" when they have absolutely no experience with the boat.
> Guy thanks for your feed back, the ones that have experience with the sea fox. I appreciate it!


As I already posted, I looked very hard at this brand. After months of my own studying to include 2 very extensive & tire kicking test drives in 2 220s...one with a dealer and one with a happy owner (and friend of mine), I determined the boat was not for me. The point of my post was to nicely explain the following: A boat purchase is a very personal buy. Why would you rely on perfect strangers to give you advice on such a purchase? That seems crazy to me. If I had "absolutely no experience with the boat", I would not have commented. Why 2 test drives you might ask? I'll just say I was not happy with the performance of the first boat/engine package. I'll spare you the details so you won't get upset again.

Dry weight of the 240 series is on par with a few others in its class, you are correct. But for whatever reason in the 22' class, it is far heavier than much of the competition. Every boat can't weigh the same, one has to be heavier and one lighter, in the 22' class, the SF's happen to be the pigs. Sorry I did not add that in there for you.

I will add that I will not apologize for not telling you what you wanted to hear. You asked for "reviews, comments, complaints, and compliments on this boat."

I felt like I posted what you asked for. Sounds like it wasn't what you wanted to hear. Best of luck. I hope you can get into a boat soon.


----------



## boatms (May 25, 2012)

if you compare boats of the same length such as the 2110 nautic star 1550# to the 210 frontier1580 you will see the weights are similar just as most of the boats in the 24' class as I mentioned.typically a liner boat is heavier due to the finished interior of the boat. as you mentioned atx, buying a boat is personal preference. what I was looking for was "reviews" from people that actually have experience with the sea fox boat so I could find out if there were any problems with the boats. it dont matter to me if you like the way the door open or if the style of latch does not fit your personal preference, unless there is a problem with these items. now if you have any input on the test drives you mentioned I would be interested.
I am not relying on strangers personal preferences, I wanted real life experience with the sea fox 240xt. if you dont understand why someone would rely on personal preference why did you give it instead of the real life experience you have with the two test drives. why not list what you learned with the first boat/engine package, and your friends package. just as you did I am gathering all the info I can about several brands of boats to decide which one I want to purchase. thanks for all the input from ALL people on this site.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

*This is my 240XT Pro Series:*










I bought my boat at the boat show in January. I had a need to purchase a family boat with plenty of creature comforts that would work for me and my family. I bought the boat after hours and hours scouring other boats and comparing all of them. The first thing that the Sea Fox had over the other boats was the porta-potti in the center console. There wasn't another boat AT THE BOAT SHOW, that was a bay boat and had a porta-potti. Whoever stated that buying a boat was a VERY PERSONAL decision was right. I bought the boat to fit me and my family. I didn't choose the others because there wasn't another boat out there that offered all of the things the Sea Fox did. Some didn't have the step up to the front deck, some had too small of a walkway between the console and the gunnel, some had too small of a front seat in front of the center console (only enough room for one person, compared to two), Some had poor workmanship on top of all that..... I tell you what, I seriously compared the fit/finish and workmanship and overall build of the Sea Fox to the other two boats I thought I wanted. The Blue Wave Pure Bay, and the Blackjack..... Any day you want, I'll line my 240XT up to any of those two, I don't know what most people are looking for when they say fit and finish, but like I said, we can line 'em up anytime you want. And not in a condescending way, but I get tired of hearing about fit and finish, so I went and compared, and the Sea Fox came out on top. This all coming from an Owner of a newer model Chris-Craft, I'm pretty sure I know what fit and finish are... and this is my 5th boat to own.... My wife wouldn't even get inside a Haynie, and that was one of the first boats I thought we would test out. But that is when I realized how PERSONAL buying a boat really was. If I was the only one going to be on my boat, then I may have ended up with a different boat. But the fact that my family would be on the boat gave me a different prospective of what to choose. So I went with the 240XT Sea Fox with a 225 Yamaha Four-Stroke on a 6" Bobs Jackplate, Minn Kota Talon, 80 lb Minn Kota Trolling motor (For battery storage reasons, a 101 lb would have required an extra battery somewhere else on the boat, I wanted all my batts in the batt storage) an 80 lb motor on that big beast will move that boat just fine, in 25 mph headwind with half full batteries. Lowrance HDS 7 with Sidescan Sonar, SH explorer VHF Radio, Kenwood radio with JL Audio amp, JL Audio 10" subs, and Infiniti mids with LED lights behind the speakers. I get TONS of looks and questions about my boat CONSTANTLY. While on the road, at the dock, at the ramp, online. You would be hard pressed to say it wasn't a fine rig. We have THOUROUGHLY enjoyed the Sea Fox. It performs very well in Galveston. As to the performance, this big heavy beast with a half tank of fuel and three people and gear on board runs between 50 and 52 mph and feels like a Cadillac. I certainly wasn't looking for a speed boat, but I can tell you that running across EAST BAY is a cake walk, and I fly past several boats out there, point being that 50 mph on a bay boat isn't the fastest, but I can certainly tell you it isn't slow by any means. It jumps up on plane with a quickness, and is a very smooth ride. The first time I trolled into a cove to wade fish, we found a spot to park, put the power pole down, and slid over the side into less than knee deep water. For me, I don't know just how much shallower you need to get, but I know less than knee deep water for a chubby short fella like myself is plenty shallow. When we were done, I just raised the jackplate up, and putted out to a little deeper water and hit it, pretty simple if you ask me. I'm in the Seabrook area, and if anyone wants to come take a look at my rig, feel free. I will also tell you that the crew at Boats Etc. in La Porte has been nothing but great people to work with. That is who I bought my boat from. Any other questions, I'd be happy to answer.... Oh, and did I mention that this is a SUPER DRY RIDE, 20-25 mph winds mean nothing to me anymore, thats more days I can fish....


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

there you are, been waiting for you to chine in


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

thats a good lookin rig by the way


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

VERY WELL SAID! You kinda hurt my feelings though by not mentioning N.S.lol had to throw that in. these 24ftrs are a beast! and cadillacs they are. I luv cruzing by people at 40-45 mph while they are gettin pounded from trinity, galv or sabine CHOP!


----------



## boatms (May 25, 2012)

thanks for the post ADPOSTEL. that is a nice looking boat. few of questions for ya. first, what lenght shaft do you have on your trolling motor? second, you said the boat runs around 52 with the 225 fourstroke. is that GPS speed or speedometer? what kind of fuel mileage do you get with the 225?
do you get fumes in the port a pottie room from the bilge?
I guess that is enough questions for now. thanks again for the post and pic of your rig.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I second the comment about Boats Etc. in Laporte...family owned and operated and the manager knows boats.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

2400tman said:


> VERY WELL SAID! these 24ftrs are a beast! and cadillacs they are. I luv cruzing by people at 40-45 mph while they are gettin pounded from trinity, galv or sabine CHOP!


Couldn't have said it or felt better about it!! LOL! I will say the first few times out I was a little worried that I might have OTHER bay boats flying past me because of all the hype around MPH and who's faster than who, and how HEAVY OF A TANK I BOUGHT. But like I said, it was only the first few times out, and it was only a feeling, this thing flies and cuts through any chop with ease......

Kinda looks like this in motion.....


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

boatms said:


> thanks for the post ADPOSTEL. that is a nice looking boat. few of questions for ya. first, what lenght shaft do you have on your trolling motor? second, you said the boat runs around 52 with the 225 fourstroke. is that GPS speed or speedometer? what kind of fuel mileage do you get with the 225?
> do you get fumes in the port a pottie room from the bilge?
> I guess that is enough questions for now. thanks again for the post and pic of your rig.


Not sure what shaft on the trolling motor, but the dealer new exactly which one to use, they rigged my entire boat.

50-52 is GPS speed

never really pay attention to the mileage, but it seems to sip the fuel, because it always seems to have plenty.

Never get fumes from the bilge in the porta potti. Momma and baby girl use it and haven't said anything about it. The entire center console is one piece that sets in the floor down to the bilge, It's not like a hole just cut in the deck. I don't think you'd have any problems with it.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

adpostel,

First and foremost, what matters most is that you like your boat. Sounds like you are 100% happy. Thats a good thing. As I said before, I really like the SF 240. I tried to buy one in early 2011. After 2 attempts at delivery, the dealer (not Boats Etc.) just could not get it right so I gave up. I then bought a Blackjack. 
I also know what quality is in a boat. The Blackjack is my 11th boat. As you have owned a Chris Craft, I have owned a Cobalt so I also know what constitutes quality in a boat. Having said that I like the SF240, I am pretty confident that if you park it between a Pure Bay and Blackjack its going to get the white ribbon for quality, fit and finnish. A couple of examples - the color stripe on the SF is poorly done. Sea Fox covers it up with a vinyl sticker to make the line look straight. Its really bad where it comes together at the keel. Blackjack and Blue Wave take the time to make the gel coat color line straight and clean - no sticker (they peel and get scratched). Another is the inside of the hatches - like the rod lockers. Be carefull reaching up in there where you cant see as SF does a bad job of finishing the fiberglass inside. Easy to draw back a scratch up arem full of fiberglass. Kenner and BW finish the undersides so that they are smooth. There are other similar things. Please dont get your feelings hurt. I am not beating up on the SF. Again, I would probably own one if I had gone through Boats Etc. I am just taking issue with your assertion that the F&F on the SF is on par with a Blue Wave or Blackjack. Its just not. Thats OK though. Thats how they can sell it at an exceptionally good value. I think, no I am certain that for the money, the SF is a better value than the Blackjack or the Pure Bay.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Ya, KEMPOC I remember us going back and forth about things to watch out on when I was looking at the Sea Fox, I appreciated that. And not to get into a huge debate, but could you do me a favor and post a pic of the "inside of the hatches" I seem to have gone over those very thouroughly, and I want to make sure I was looking at the right thing. because if I remember correctly, I thought the hatches, specifically on the Sea Fox, seemed better than both the Blue Wave and the Blackjack, but I may have been looking at something different. I know that the underside of my hatches are finished out, maybe I was looking at something different. Not to hijack, but I think it pertains to boat comparisons..... Lemme know... Thanks


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

I will see if I can get a pic o 2 of the inside of the BJ. You bought your boat well after my ordeal so it is possible that SF has begun to do better. I really shouldn't have been so sure without looking at your boat. Also could be better with Boats Etc doing the rigging.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

adpostel said:


> Ya, KEMPOC I remember us going back and forth about things to watch out on when I was looking at the Sea Fox, I appreciated that. And not to get into a huge debate, but could you do me a favor and post a pic of the "inside of the hatches" I seem to have gone over those very thouroughly, and I want to make sure I was looking at the right thing. because if I remember correctly, I thought the hatches, specifically on the Sea Fox, seemed better than both the Blue Wave and the Blackjack, but I may have been looking at something different. I know that the underside of my hatches are finished out, maybe I was looking at something different. Not to hijack, but I think it pertains to boat comparisons..... Lemme know... Thanks


Speaking of hatches. Let me ask you this...

When I looked at the SeaFox, namely the 220, I noticed the rod lockers up front opened from the inside out. I assume yours are the same. The hatch door was only stopped by the inside edge of the gunwale rather than a cable or some other type of stopper. That bugged me, thinking that over time the hatch door making contact with the gunwale would either cause damage at the contact point or put undue stress on the hinges in turn causing the screws to pull out or stress the glass that the hinges are mounted to.

I know you haven't had that boat very long but can you provide some insight on that? Is it an issue at this point on your boat? Do you see it being an issue down the line?

It just bugged me thinking the design could have been a little more fool proof.

Thanks,

ATX


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Its all about personal preferences. They are all good boats. If one wasnt they couldn't stay in business. Crapp, i can go to most expensive high end boat and find something I dont like. PERSONAL PREFERENCE AND HOW MUCH ARE YOU WILLING TO SPEND!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Speaking of hatches. Let me ask you this...
> 
> When I looked at the SeaFox, namely the 220, I noticed the rod lockers up front opened from the inside out. I assume yours are the same. The hatch door was only stopped by the inside edge of the gunwale rather than a cable or some other type of stopper. That bugged me, thinking that over time the hatch door making contact with the gunwale would either cause damage at the contact point or put undue stress on the hinges in turn causing the screws to pull out or stress the glass that the hinges are mounted to.
> 
> ...


Hmm, yes, they do open up from the inside out, I can't imagine that some would open the other way, from the outside in, because that would seem to prevent you from getting to the rods?? You'd have to reach all the way over the hatch to get to your rods in the rod locker.... I'll have to see that. I really like the way they open now, and I really can't imagine it ever giving me problems, The hinges and latches on the rod lockers are VERY HEAVY DUTY STAINLESS STEEL, I can't imagine having problems with them, EVER.... Now some of the latches that are on the fish boxes and forward storage are the rubber clamp down ones. I was a bit put off by them at first and even asked about them and the reason they used such heavy duty latches on some hatches, and the rubber ones on others. They said it was due to the possibility and likelihood that one of those latches would be left open, and to prevent injury to a knee or shin or toe. I also asked what happened if the rubber ones failed, they said bring it back and we will replace it. It has worked out just as described. The rubber latches work very well, and never hurt anyone when someone forgets to latch it down.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

adpostel said:


> Hmm, yes, they do open up from the inside out, I can't imagine that some would open the other way, from the outside in, because that would seem to prevent you from getting to the rods?? You'd have to reach all the way over the hatch to get to your rods in the rod locker.... I'll have to see that. I really like the way they open now, and I really can't imagine it ever giving me problems, The hinges and latches on the rod lockers are VERY HEAVY DUTY STAINLESS STEEL, I can't imagine having problems with them, EVER.... Now some of the latches that are on the fish boxes and forward storage are the rubber clamp down ones. I was a bit put off by them at first and even asked about them and the reason they used such heavy duty latches on some hatches, and the rubber ones on others. They said it was due to the possibility and likelihood that one of those latches would be left open, and to prevent injury to a knee or shin or toe. I also asked what happened if the rubber ones failed, they said bring it back and we will replace it. It has worked out just as described. The rubber latches work very well, and never hurt anyone when someone forgets to latch it down.


Just to clarify...I wasn't complaining about the direction that the lid opened but rather painting a picture. What is it that ultimately stops the lid on your rod storage compartments? That is what I'm talking about. It just seemed very primitive to not have some sort of stopper in place but instead everytime you open the lid all the way, you have fiberglass contacting fiberglass. The hinges are tough no doubt. What I was referring to was the glass that the hinges are mounted to. It appeared to me that over time the glass will give, break, crack, etc and the screws will have nothing to grab and the hinges will loosen or come off completely.

I'm not hating on your boat by any stretch. I was just asking if you'd noticed any validity to my thought process since you've put a few hours on yours already. The rod storage lids are the ones I use the most so it seemed like it would be an issue had I purchased that rig.


----------



## boatms (May 25, 2012)

I did notice that the other day when I looked at the 240xt. I am not concerned with the rod boxes as much as I am with the front storage boxes. they do not have any "stops" on them to prevent them from folding all the way back and eventually working loose as you have stated ATX. I will look at this closer at the boat show tomorrow. 
as for the rubber latches I do like the idea behind them due to them being in the knee and shin range. I still have a scar on my shin from a boat latch from years ago.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ah yes, I see what you're saying now. The cable that holds the hatches, like the one on the ice chests.... Ya, I can't remember exactly which ones have it and which ones don't, but the only reason I can think of as to why they don't have any type of "stop" would be due to them limiting any type of access??? I don't know, but I figured if it became an issue, I could always add whichever wire, or gas shock or whatever contraption for little of nothing..... But it hasn't been an issue yet. Although the only one that I wonder about is the flip up seat in front of the console to get to the baitwell, I think I'll be putting a "limiter cable" on that seat, just for ease of use, so I don't have to hold the seat open when getting a bait.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

adpostel said:


> ah yes, I see what you're saying now. The cable that holds the hatches, like the one on the ice chests.... Ya, I can't remember exactly which ones have it and which ones don't, but the only reason I can think of as to why they don't have any type of "stop" would be due to them limiting any type of access??? I don't know, but I figured if it became an issue, I could always add whichever wire, or gas shock or whatever contraption for little of nothing..... But it hasn't been an issue yet. Although the only one that I wonder about is the flip up seat in front of the console to get to the baitwell, I think I'll be putting a "limiter cable" on that seat, just for ease of use, so I don't have to hold the seat open when *getting a bait*.


Bait? Yeah, right. Admit it - that's your beer cooler!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a Ranger 2300 Bay and all of the storage compartments, including the rod lockers, on the bow have pnuematic struts that assist in opening and hold the hatches open without touching/rubbing anywhere. I only mention this as installing the struts could be a possible solution if the above mentioned issue is a concern.

fin


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I think finaddiction is right, I may end up putting those strut things on the rod lockers and maybe the front two hatches, as those seem to be the ones that get used the most. I wonder what those cost, I'll take a look and update.... Thanks


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks like a quick glance at West Marine, you can be done with Stainless Steel struts and the stainless brackets for under 100 bucks per hatch. I haven't checked anywhere else, but that sounds like good insurance for any hatches, as I am not too fond of the cables. But I'll have to investigate further and see which ones are preferred and for what reason. I can probably do all the hatches for under 100 bucks if I went with the coated stainless steel cable.... any thoughts?


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

The struts are real nice in pitching seas. You don't have to worry about them slamming closed on you.

fin


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Coated stainless cables on the Blackjack. Would rather have the struts like a Ranger but these work OK. Through bolted with large washer on the back side.

Also, note that the rod box lid opens in as discussed in earlier post. Mixed emotions on that. Good for loading from outside of boat but also handy for thieves from outside of boat. No problem from inside of boat.


----------



## boatms (May 25, 2012)

u can get the struts, stainless ones, off of ebay for around $40 each. just bought some for my dads bass boat.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Struts and cables = more holes or screws. Since it wasn't done at the factgory, I would add a strap(s) to the hinges if it would work. Just get 1 inch flat nylon strap, cut to length and double/triple up where you attach it to the latch screws and be sure to use a washer.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Struts and cables = more holes or screws. Since it wasn't done at the factgory, I would add a strap(s) to the hinges if it would work. Just get 1 inch flat nylon strap, cut to length and double/triple up where you attach it to the latch screws and be sure to use a washer.


X2


----------



## Doyman (Jun 6, 2012)

Picked mine up Friday. Finally got on the water today to start the break in . I am really liking this thread . Getting plenty of ideas on boat issues I am seeing. As for the rod lockers would the locking springs be a possibility? They are on the live well and bait well. Seem to work good for those.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Doyman said:


> Picked mine up Friday. Finally got on the water today to start the break in . I am really liking this thread . Getting plenty of ideas on boat issues I am seeing. As for the rod lockers would the locking springs be a possibility? They are on the live well and bait well. Seem to work good for those.


Wow, that's a big first boat. Congrats. Let's see some pics!


----------



## Doyman (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll work on that.


----------



## Whiskey Bob (Sep 2, 2014)

We like it ! So far it's all good !.








[/URL]


----------



## No Luck (Oct 25, 2012)

*220xt*

I purchased my new SeaFox 220XT with the Yamaha 150 in 2011. It's a very good, family friendly all round boat. We use it for fishing at the bay, near off shore, at the lake as well as doing the kid thing pulling skiers and tubes.
The boat has lots of creature comforts that i feel are designed for family use (example; 6 cup holders).

It's true that the boat has a very large, over size center console that is great for storage, blocking the wind on cold fishing days cutting across the bay, and keeping you dry while running through rain storms.

Speaking of storage, it's got more storage compartments than you could ever possibly need, seriously.

The underside of all my hatches and the interior of same (including the anchor box) are all finished, no rough glass.

The bow of the boat has what some would call the "Carolina Flair" design which provides an exceptionally dry ride even in the roughest of waters.

The Yamaha four stroke is a smooth running, quiet motor that provides fantastic fuel economy and the boat has a large 60 gallon tank.

I'm not trying to be a cheerleader for the boat, but in the past 3 years, i just have not had any problems with the boat or motor to tell you about (and i hope i have not just jinxed myself).

I think the boat is an exceptional value for all the amenities it provides at an affordable price compared to other name brand boats.

Hope i've answered some of your questions. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask, i'll answer them honestly.


----------



## Doyman (Jun 6, 2012)

After a few years on the water in mine , I am happy to report flawless. Only issue is one bait box pump has to be primed from time to time at start up only. Once it's running it stays on. Couldn't imagine being any happier.


----------

